# Vw cc AC issues



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have a vw cc 2010 model and it seemed as though it wasn't blowing cold air but the heat was working well. I have been reading about the valve that needs to be switched so I did that and now I was wondering if there is some way to reset it or just have to wait Until the computer senses it and then blow it. I hope anyone can help me out ASAP summer is coming damn soon


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

*Most likely low refrigerant*

On a 2010 this is most likely due to low refrigerant and all you need is a recharge. If you have access to VCDS, a quick scan will either confirm this or pinpoint where else the problem is.


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

What exactly is vcds I checked the fuses they are all fine and I'll try to see about being low on coolant


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

That's a scanner like at pep boys or something like that.....I'll see what's gonna happen I'm hoping that I'm not going to need a new ac compressor its too dang expensive


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

*VCDS*

Gunit,
First of all don't freak out: from your description, I'm 90% sure that all you need is a recharge of refrigerant, which is $100 to $150 at most. I have dealt with VW products for over 15 years and have yet to see one that does not require a recharge every 4-5 years. Most of the time this is not due to a major leak, just to systemic very slow leaks that are almost unavoidable in these systems. 

To verify this diagnosis and rectify the problem you can do one of the following:

1) Visit a reputable VW Service department, share this thread with them and ask to verify. I typically prefer a dealer because I have access to several in the North East and Midwest whom I have known for many years, but an independent is also a good choice, provided they are honest and specialize in German products, preferably VW. Or
2) Buy the VCDS software first, run a scan of the Digital Trouble codes, confirm the diagnosis, and then share it with a service department selected as above.

The advantage of # 2 is that you will be able to confirm the diagnosis yourself, and direct the service technician to the exact repair that you want. This will eliminate all the BS because they will realize that you are a well informed owner and they will respect you.

This is why, if you are serious about VW or Audi products, I think it makes sense for you to buy the VCDS software. VCDS is fundamentally the same software that Volkswagen dealers use, except that it is reasonably priced and runs on your Windows laptop via a dedicated cable that connects to your car's OBD-II port at one end and your laptop's USB port at the other, or (in a new version which is in Beta now) wirelessly via your cell phone. By the way, it also covers all Audi products. Unlike generic scanners available from parts stores or E-bay, VCDS will scan all VW/Audi specific codes and enable you to read and reset them, and it will allow you all adaptations and mods, such as eliminating the daytime running lights or seat belt chimes. Many dealers' service departments prefer to use VCDS rather than the Volkswagen software because it is faster and easier to use. It is available from Ross-Tech http://store.ross-tech.com/shop/cat/IC.html for as little as $250: if you plan to keep this car, it will pay for itself in a very short time, since a dealer will typically charge an hour labor just for a scan of the codes. You can download the software for free from their web site but you will need to purchase the cable from them to use it: this is a one time charge, there is never a charge for software updates, so you will be able to continue to use it on your future VW or Audi products. 

Please note that I do not work for Ross-Tech nor do I have any financial gain from them: I simply have used their product for over ten years and could not even think of not having it for as long as I continue to own VW or Audi cars.
Best of luck, and keep us posted!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

If you determine the compressor valve is bad. 

This is what I would suggest: A/C Compressor Control Valve



Here is some info on it: 

The a/c control valve is responsible for controlling the a/c compressor in your climate control system. Over time the control valve fails and becomes clogged with metal shavings. This is a common issue on newer VW/Audi models. Up until recently the only fix was to replace the entire a/c compressor which can cost upwards of $800.​
Let me know if you have any questions, 
Phil


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

I've replace the valve unit on this one recently on Friday but Still not blowing cold


----------



## burnout8488 (Jul 22, 2008)

Motorista said:


> On a 2010 this is most likely due to low refrigerant and all you need is a recharge. If you have access to VCDS, a quick scan will either confirm this or pinpoint where else the problem is.


If a car has low refrigerant then the leak needs to be repaired. A recharge does not fix a car's problem of having low refrigerant. A/C systems are sealed and should retain their charge indefinitely.


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

Where can I find the leak if there is one


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

gunitd50 said:


> Where can I find the leak if there is one


You can run a dye test.


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

Alright


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

Sorry, but, on VW and Audi, you are incorrect. Your statement is theoretically correct and indeed often true on Japanese cars (I have a 25 year old Acura with the original charge), but it is not the case in many others. With VW and Audi it is extremely rare that a charge will last longer than 4 to 5 years. And yes, technically this is due to a leak but the leak is so minimal that it is not worth investigating and addressing it, in my and many other mechanics' experience.


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

Phil, the dye test will detect larger leaks and mostly at the terminations of the flexible hoses. The appropriate process is to check on Elsa the amount of refrigerant, dial it into the AC recharge machine, connect the system and let the machine measure it in grams.


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

So what should I do....I plan on getting the program. Everything seems to work such as the fans fuses Even the compressor itself kicks on


----------



## burnout8488 (Jul 22, 2008)

Motorista said:


> Sorry, but, on VW and Audi, you are incorrect. Your statement is theoretically correct and indeed often true on Japanese cars (I have a 25 year old Acura with the original charge), but it is not the case in many others. With VW and Audi it is extremely rare that a charge will last longer than 4 to 5 years. And yes, technically this is due to a leak but the leak is so minimal that it is not worth investigating and addressing it, in my and many other mechanics' experience.


This does not mean that I am incorrect. This just means that VW and Audi vehicles leak refrigerant. They are not designed to leak refrigerant.


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

I placed it on the computer and it says unknown error as if something is not send a signal to the computer


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

from what i can see it seems as though the compressor is kicking on but it's not sucking anything....have tested the fuses and the valve has been replaced........please anyone can help me


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

Can anyone assist me in this


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

Can anyone help


----------



## 486598 (Sep 4, 2009)

1st... Order VCDS from Ross-Tech
2nd.. Go to AutoZone and get an AC guage. See if the levels are low. 

If not: Don't run the AC system till VCDS arrives. When it does go to ross-tech.com and refer to the wiki to see what you should be looking for compressor wise. I recommend reading the wiki anyway just to get a sense of how the software works.

If low: You could get a leak kit, find the leak, and fix it, or you could get a bottle of refrigerant and carefully charge it to the correct levels. 

That said. Since you don't seem comfortable dealing with the AC system, I would just bring it to a german car specialist and have them find a leak, fix it, and perform the correct charge.

Either way GET VCDS! You will have problems with this car and will need VCDS down the line.


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thank you. I'll order the vcds and I'll check it out....I'll leave the ac off I brought it to someone and they did some diagnosis on it. The heater works. The fans kick on the valve on the compressor itself was changed but still doesn't come on


----------



## magman (Jun 22, 2001)

As mentioned AC systems are sealed. VWs do not require a recharge every 4 years. Only a system with a leak requires a recharge. Best to fix the leak and have the system serviced. No software is going to diagnose your AC. Comes down to skilled service techs with the correct equipment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

I totally agree with Brux2's recommendation. VCDS, unlike what other posters are saying, will indeed identify if your refrigerant is low: in fact, it has separate codes for a slow leak versus a more significant one. It will also identify if the compressor has been shut down by the system, and even how many times this has happened. Once you get the software and do a scan, post the codes here so we can take a look.


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

So basically from what you guys are seeing my a/c compressor may not eat need to replace but getting that software will be able to show me what's going on with


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

Gunit,

I think it is extremely unlikely that you need a new compressor. The most likely explanation is that you are low on refrigerant, and this triggered the circuit that prevents the compressor from starting in order to protect it. VCDS is a good purchase because it will enable you to scan all DTCs and properly diagnose other issues, on all VW and Audis current and future, so it is a good investment. But since you seem reluctant to purchase it and you would need the dealer or expert Indie to recharge the circuit anyway, I think you should simply take it in to get this done: it seems to me that you have already spent too much time discussing what is likely to be a very mundane issue. 

By the way, if this is the first time in 4-5 years that the AC is not working, I would *not* agonize too much on trying to find what is clearly a very minor leak, and just recharge it with the right amount. This is however, just my two bits, based on over a decade of experience with VW vehicles, but, as you saw from several other posters, other people differ. Either way, it's your decision (and your $$).


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

it's not that i'm not reluctant to purchase it. I ordered one but by waiting for it to come in. as far as i can see it seems as though it's short on Refrigerant. i have taken it to the shop and they are recharged it but it still didn't kick on. now the heater works fine when i turn that on but the ac itself isn't cooling. i have switched the little relay that was there on it and it doesn't work. i have checked all the fuses and they are all fine. I guess i can just go to the dealer and tell them that it needs to be recharged


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

So can anyone help me out with this issue I have changed some things under the hood and my mechanic said that I should go to the Volkswagen shop and get it reprogrammed do you think about reprogramming it from the Volkswagen dealer will reactivate my air conditioning


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

ive decided to get another AC compressor...I have done all i could to see what was wrong and nothing worked...when i get my old one out i will have it rebuilt so that i can have a backup one in case that happens again


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

PM user RichardSEL. He has a big Word doc of info on troubleshooting and repairing the HVAC system in the B6 Passat and CC. It's a good reference to have around.

If you have Climatronic (dual-zone automatic climate control) this post will help as well:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6935204-Climatronic-Diagnostic-Mode-Reference-Guide


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

I don't have dual zone control and I'll try to message him. RichardSEL correct


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

this is the only thing i am coming up with and i am really needing some help guys


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dl43NGH2HKU&feature=youtu.be



in case it doesn't work here is the youtube link


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

I got it but look at this i don't know what else to put


----------

